# EvilBay is awesome sometimes...



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Been hunting one of these Tomy A/P corvettes in white with yellow and black for a little while now. In nice shape they pretty much always go for well over $20, Ive seen them $40 or more at times. Found this, and so far its not out of whack so I put it in my 'watching' queue:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260310039237

BUT, then a few more ads down I found this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310097868587

Cant beat that!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wow! your right - cant beat that! good catch! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'm always checking for Corvettes . . . can't believe i missed that one. 

Good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice snag!! I've had that car since I was a kid! Bought in in the early eighties, maybee late seventies. I noticed the first one had white wheels, as does mine. The second has black is that a different version or has someone tweaked it?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Operative word being, "sometimes".  rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

pontiacfan1972 said:


> Nice snag!! I've had that car since I was a kid! Bought in in the early eighties, maybee late seventies. I noticed the first one had white wheels, as does mine. The second has black is that a different version or has someone tweaked it?


You gotta remember that this came out in the mid-80s when Tomy took over aurora. So its had 20 some-odd years for someone to do all sorts of parts swapping on it. The tomy stock photos Ive seen on sets like the Ghost Racer show it with white wheels, in fact most all Turbos started out with those. The grey ones were on just a few cars, like the Ghost Racer vettes. The black wheels came out some time later. 

I really wish Tomy would've keep on retaining some of Aurora's bodies like this one. Thats my main issue with them now, a total lack of selection. These A/P vettes are some of the best stock hardbodies for racing but theyre so valuable and rare you cant really use them that way.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pontiacfan1972 said:


> Nice snag!! I've had that car since I was a kid! Bought in in the early eighties, maybee late seventies. I noticed the first one had white wheels, as does mine. The second has black is that a different version or has someone tweaked it?


Hey ! R U pontiacfan1972 on ebay as well? I am also ScottD961 on there too. You beat me out on those two AFX Firebirds, The Yellow and white ones with the birds on the hoods? LOL I wish I had of been home for the auctions finish you wouldn't have gotten them for a dollar more than my bids for sure! LOL It's game on next time buddy ! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice, A Homerun!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think I got that Corvette for 18.00 a few months ago on evilbay. I just won a lot of 2 original Vega tjets for about 15.00 too..........sweet


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

ScottD961 said:


> Hey ! R U pontiacfan1972 on ebay as well? I am also ScottD961 on there too. You beat me out on those two AFX Firebirds, The Yellow and white ones with the birds on the hoods? LOL I wish I had of been home for the auctions finish you wouldn't have gotten them for a dollar more than my bids for sure! LOL It's game on next time buddy ! :thumbsup:


Scott,

Use this and win lots more auctions and never have to be home when the auction ends.
http://www.auctionsniper.com/

It cheap to use also.

Later,
Keith


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you I'll give it a try ! Ok Pontiacfan you see that ? LOL I'm a huntin' Firechickens !! LOL


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, so I got my 'vette just the other day. Its in great shape, but the white has kind of discolored to a dingy yellow on the top surface. Any suggestions on how to brighten it? I have some polish for taking scratches out of CDs and tried working it a bit but with no results. 

If you go back to the first ad I linked, take a look at the price. Discolored or not I cant say I was ripped off. I even found another on the bay today for $9.99 with 1 bid and figured Id try to score it. Well I bid 3 times up to $22 and stopped trying.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Try Novus 2*

I use Novus 2 to clean up discoloration and scratches but it also removes paint so just be careful where/how you use it. Think of it like polishing compound for plastic.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

bobwoodly said:


> I use Novus 2 to clean up discoloration and scratches but it also removes paint so just be careful where/how you use it. Think of it like polishing compound for plastic.


Is there any other sites besides ebay to find any goodies?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

joining the party late, but man that's a nice find! i've never even seen one of them before! my first thought was that it's not in the Beers book, but then I read the post about this being a body from after Tomy took over, so that makes sense...

--rick


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

bobwoodly said:


> I use Novus 2 to clean up discoloration and scratches but it also removes paint so just be careful where/how you use it. Think of it like polishing compound for plastic.


Novus, huh? Where do you score that? And how does it stack up agains the CD polisher? That stuff must be ultra fine since it didnt seem to polish away the discoloration. 

What I did was mask off the paint using tape, that way I could scrub away.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And yet another tight score:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=320317400074

Either the bug or the bus alone are worth near this. 'Cept both are missing the glass. I emailed bob at slotcarcentral for help, but if anyone here has either of those parts, dont hesitate to tell me. Im open to offers.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Just when I though EvilBay was the place for a few deals...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=380080787164

Thought Id score this cheap since the body is a total thrasher. But it has glass for the pink one in my tycopro lot and I figured it'd be a fun racer. But who would pay this much for such a beater??? I mean I know the drop arm tycopros have some collectability, as well as the front hop up aluminum rims but this is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Just when I though EvilBay was the place for a few deals...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=380080787164
> 
> Thought Id score this cheap since the body is a total thrasher. But it has glass for the pink one in my tycopro lot and I figured it'd be a fun racer. But who would pay this much for such a beater??? I mean I know the drop arm tycopros have some collectability, as well as the front hop up aluminum rims but this is a bit ridiculous.


I was watching that one too. My auction sniper never got a chance.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*It's not blue....*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Just when I though EvilBay was the place for a few deals...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=380080787164
> 
> Thought Id score this cheap since the body is a total thrasher. But it has glass for the pink one in my tycopro lot and I figured it'd be a fun racer. But who would pay this much for such a beater??? I mean I know the drop arm tycopros have some collectability, as well as the front hop up aluminum rims but this is a bit ridiculous.


Almost looks like one of Riches dirt track creations... The roof wing is missing though...:tongue:

UtherJoe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Now Im kinda glad that I missed that tycopro thrasher bug. I scored BIG TIME on this buy it now that more than makes up for it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260318301156


----------

